# Weight question for indoor 20 yard shooting?



## Nickbee (Oct 22, 2016)

I have a HyperEdge with a draw of 31" and weight of 50-60 lbs. My focus is league and tournament shooting indoors at 20 yards. 

Being this is my 1st bow, when I got it about 3 months ago 50lbs felt heavy to me. As time went on my strength has improved and now it feels like I can shoot 50lbs all day. 

So my question is should it be a goal to work up to the 60lbs my bow is capable of? Will it help accuracy or ease of tuning when it comes to arrows? 

Also what's a good way to progress. I've heard half turn on each limb bolt is a good step to take. 

THANKS!


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

If shooting league is your focus, I don't see a point in upping the draw weight.
It won't be any more accurate (though added holding weight might help YOU be more accurate).
Unless your arrows are overly stiff, it won't help tuning. If they are perfectly tuned to the bow now, adding weight will complicate tuning.

I normally shoot #60 for 3-D and field, but for indoors @20 yards, I drop to #50.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

If this is the only kind of competitive shooting you are going to do then I would get your bow to the poundage right now that you believe is your best option for good scoring. Why? Because it is the beginning of indoor season and time for you to nail down things and enjoy the shooting at your highest level. 

Now

In the off season if you want to find out if you shoot better at 60 lbs then go ahead and do that and train up all you want and then make a final decision. Some people really like higher poundage and shoot well up there but many many indoor people enjoy something in the 50's.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I have dropped back to 50 a few times and really enjoyed shooting indoor there but for me it always cost me a couple weeks once it was time for 3d season because I had lost strength and returning to 62lbs took those few weeks to gain that strength back. I now just stay at 60 or so lbs and shoot indoor there so that when 3d season shows up I am already in shape.


----------



## JeppaCrzy (Jan 10, 2013)

I shoot 50lbs and for me it really helps my form stay consistent. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Nickbee said:


> I have a HyperEdge with a draw of 31" and weight of 50-60 lbs. My focus is league and tournament shooting indoors at 20 yards.
> 
> Being this is my 1st bow, when I got it about 3 months ago 50lbs felt heavy to me. As time went on my strength has improved and now it feels like I can shoot 50lbs all day.
> 
> ...


I remember my first compound bow. It was 50 pounds and I had to hang on for dear life getting and staying at full draw. Within a few weeks I was shooting every day. I soon graduated to a 70 pound bow. Tough at first, but then piece of cake. Still, 65 pounds proved more accurate. Bought a faster 70 pound bow and found 62 pound most accurate. I shot 62 pounds for everything, Indoor, Outdoor, Field and then I was more into 3D where speed does count. One thing about paper, it doesn't take a whole lot of speed to "kill" paper. 

If Indoors is your only goal then 50 pounds will get the job done. Seems most go for a desired holding weight. Speed and draw weight really has no bearing on accuracy or tuning, not at 20 yards. Many shoot 50 pounds and less for Indoors. The right arrow and build for your bow will "thread a needle." If wanting to max out at 60 pounds then you'll be looking at another arrow.

Above said, two bows I owned did very well for me for Indoors, 20 yards. The Hoyt UltraTec was maxed at 57 pounds and the other, a Bowtech Old Glory, was turned down to 47 pounds.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

You'll see a lot of younger and or stronger guys using in the high 50's even pushing 60. 60 lbs is the max allowed in World Archery events so for those that compete under these rules 60 is it.

Some big strong guys are "only" shooting say 52 lbs indoors but the longer your draw the more energy you burn pulling to anchor. A short draw archer doesn't have to exert energy for as long of a duration. Basically, it's easier for me to pull xx lbs back to 26" than it is for you to pull it back 31". 

If you decide to add some turns to your limbs don't add more than 1 or 2. After a few shooting sessions you can add another turn if you want. 

Because we don't use much draw weight indoors we generally don't use as much letoff. You'll see top archers using a variety of holding weights but depending on the individual something between 15 and 20 lbs is fairly typical for experienced spot shooters. Again it depends on the archers physical age and build. I have 65% letoff on my target bows and hold about 17-18 lbs. If my holding weight is too low the bow floats around too easily and if it's too much I wear out. I don't know the Halon but if you have letoff options choose less letoff before increasing draw weight.

You'll see a lot of archers using 52 - 56 lbs but again it depends on the archer and the bow's draw cycle and holding weight. When it come to spot shooting it's all about your hold and shot execution and that means draw weight is less important than holding weight unless the draw weight is TOO much.


----------



## Mtelkhunter 1 (Jul 19, 2016)

I shoot 60 on all my target bows, it gets the holding weight higher which helps me aim better


----------

